# Virtual PC : Internet Connection Sharing



## DeXt0R (May 28, 2007)

My Specs
3.4 ghz dual core
onboard lan.

Windows XP SP2 as host and virtual PC.
(Microsoft Virtual PC)

I need to share internet connection...
i got a dial up like thing which works over a LAN... its called Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet (PPPoE)...


if internet connection sharing is not possible in this situation, is there any software which can allow me to run a application that requires internet on my virtual pc?

i have tried most of the things....

i can see the host compute in the virtual one...
can ping the host from the virtual one...
but cant share internet...

I guess i wont get help here 

If u have any tips / suggestions plzz plzzz plzzz post...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

Go through here, *support.microsoft.com/kb/825372


----------



## DeXt0R (May 28, 2007)

I tried that...
Network is working perfectly...
Only prob is i cant share internet...

When i try to connectd directly from the virtual pc i got an error that the username is not valid on the domain (i think its security of some type that dosnt allow someone to use my account from other pc)

I can also do with something like setting up proxy server on the host. 
but the prob is how do i use software that do not support proxy...
i had seen a software that forces a software to use a proxy, but unfortunately i dont remember its name as i had used it approx 1 year ago.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

as u now how to network 2 PCs so just share the dataone connection (PPPoE) of the Host system then accessed the shared connection from the Virtual PC !!!


----------



## DeXt0R (May 28, 2007)

yea that what i tried... but its not working...
Remind you again... i got xp sp 2 on both of them

Heres what i did...
Set host ip to 192.168.0.1
set subnet to 255.255.255.0
gateway to 192.168.0.1 (am i doing some mistakes here?)


virtual pc.
set ip to 192.168.0.2
gateway and DNS to 192.168.0.1
(i also tried using automatic configuration, but didnt help)

i have seen other ppl share this same connection in cafes... but mine dosnt wrk


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

DeXt0R said:
			
		

> i have seen other ppl share this same connection in cafes...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225



			
				Dex said:
			
		

> but mine dosnt wrk



worked with me though...

My Set up is like this,

Host OS WinXP x64 SP2
Gouest OS WinXP x86 SP2

Virtual PC 2007

In VPC 2007 go to settings and select ur Network device,

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/9589/01oo4.jpg the physical one 

Now here is what i did, I followed my guide, ^^, just remember, that u dont need to do the PC1 LAN1 options... as they are already done  now just set up a simple network with considring VPC is connected to ur PC using the Physical LAN adapter card u have


----------



## DeXt0R (May 30, 2007)

..... i have already tried that  .....

Is it possible to set up a proxy server on the host and use that to connect application from the virtual pc...

i also need to use application that do not support proxy be default...

I had seen a software that enables 'application that do not support proxy be default...' to connect to a proxy server. but i dont remember its name...

if any one of you have already used it please tell me its name.


----------

